# how much does ez bar weigh?



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

started logging my weights rather then just going off memory but 4 life of cant remember what weight of bar is. bit of help would be great lads


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm fairly confident it is 10kg. Dont quote me on it though


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

cheers dude thats bout what i fort.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

always thought the shorter bars were 15lb ask an instructor at the gym or ask to weigh one(depends what sort've gym you go to)


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

10kg is the standard on on this website, same as mine:

Ziva Nickel Olympic EZ Curl Bar - 1.2m (10kg) at Powerhouse Fitness


----------



## surge700 (Sep 24, 2010)

Around 10kg depending on manufacturer!


----------



## offshore1 (Feb 17, 2009)

10 kg ... dammit i will reduce my curls by 10 then.....

Thought i was doing ok until then


----------



## offshore1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Go for 10 with the bar u winna go far wrong then bud


----------



## eazy1 (Mar 22, 2010)

We have 3 in my gym, I have weighed them 2 of them are 7kg and the other is 10kg and all 3 are the same length


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

the p/t in my gym told me that the ez bars weigh 7.5kg so ur only gonna be 2.5 kg out either way


----------

